# Feeding Kale



## jaborseth (Mar 9, 2011)

My Nubian doe has a lump on her neck and I am thinking it is caused by an Iodine deficiency. I read that kale has iodine in it so I bought some at the store to feed to her but I want to make sure I don't make her sick. I have also debated on whether I should dry it first or give it to her fresh. Anyone have any experience feeding their goats kale? One website I looked at today said not to feed anything from the cabbage family but Fias Co farms has cabbage on their edible list. All these lists are just confusing.


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

I give my girls Kale all the time. They love it, I just feed it fresh and have never had any problems.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I've given my goats kale before with nothing bad happen. just don't give any. reason why people don't give anything from cabbage family is it creates gas in their tummies (as it does for humans.....). and feeding too much can make them bloat. 

if she is actually iodine deficient, I heard you can test by painting the underside of her tail with iodine. if it gets absorbed, then she's deficient. I may be remembering this incorrectly, so someone please feel free to correct me.....


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

nchen7 said:


> I've given my goats kale before with nothing bad happen. just don't give any. reason why people don't give anything from cabbage family is it creates gas in their tummies (as it does for humans.....). and feeding too much can make them bloat.
> 
> if she is actually iodine deficient, I heard you can test by painting the underside of her tail with iodine. if it gets absorbed, then she's deficient. I may be remembering this incorrectly, so someone please feel free to correct me.....


Interesting I have never heard of this...that is what makes this forum so great!


----------



## jaborseth (Mar 9, 2011)

I am going to try the iodine thing tomorrow and see what happens....can't hurt anything


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

exactly. and don't worry about feeding the kale. just start slow, and don't let them gorge on it. they should be fine.


----------



## timkrantz (Jun 6, 2016)

We are giving all are baby goats Nu flor for runny noses and pheumonia....Would Kale or Kelp help boost there inumue system....instead of spending big dollars at the Vet. Clinic


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

You should start your own thread with your question and more people will see it.


----------

